# GTX 550 or ATI 6770



## pravin_pran (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, i wanted to ask which is better card in terms of price and performance. I am getting GTX 550 for Rs 7,200 and ATI for Rs 6,350.
My requirement is to play battlefield 3 online at 1366*768 resoln at highest setting. My monitor doesnt support more than that .

If you have suggestion for any other card pl share it with me.  And which is best shop at lamington road that sells gfx card chepest if you know it pl share with me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

The HD 6770 is recommended. BTW please post full config and also what Power Supply you got?


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> The HD 6770 is recommended. BTW please post full config and also what Power Supply you got?



thnx fr quick reply, i have i5-2500k, 4gb ram and gigabyte superb 450W.
Even i am thinking about ATI HD6770. Any other recommendation?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2012)

I will say go for *Gigabyte Hd7750@6.2K* from Smcinternational
Its slightly better than Hd6770 and future driver update will improve it more.So getting few gen. card is wise decision IMO.


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 16, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I will say go for *Gigabyte Hd7750@6.2K* from Smcinternational
> Its slightly better than Hd6770 and future driver update will improve it more.So getting few gen. card is wise decision IMO.



but according to this Radeon HD 6770 1GB vs Radeon HD 7750 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare ati 6770 is faster than 7750.


----------



## pramudit (Mar 16, 2012)

+1 for tenida's suggestion....


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

gtx550ti is more power hungry consider amd options.


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 16, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> gtx550ti is more power hungry consider amd options.



pl post something useful man. nvidia and amd has only 8 watt difference between them. I never said power was an issue. i want performance.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 16, 2012)

then get msi cyclone ii nGtx550ti oc ....factory overclocked...iam using same card on one of my rigs..decent performer....Found something useful.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 16, 2012)

@OP, get 7770 .. Better performer than 6770 and 550ti.
And between 6770 and 550ti, 6770 is the winner ..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

grab HD6850 for less than 9k if you can find it anywhere else HD7770.


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 16, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> then get msi cyclone ii nGtx550ti oc ....factory overclocked...iam using same card on one of my rigs..decent performer....Found something useful.



thnx man, whats its price? does it fits my budget? pl giv me a link for its specs

thnx fr posts guys but pl consider my budget and my max resolution.. and pl post link for ur suggestion


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 16, 2012)

HD7750 is sufficient for current monitor but if you can, go for HD7770. check prices here


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok guys, i am buying MSI Radeon HD 6770 at Rs 4,800 used for 3 months with 32 months warranty remaining. Nice deal right???


----------



## ico (Mar 16, 2012)

pravin_pran said:


> Ok guys, i am buying MSI Radeon HD 6770 at Rs 4,800 used for 3 months with 32 months warranty remaining. Nice deal right???


yea, the deal is fine.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 17, 2012)

ico said:


> yea, the deal is fine.



+1 .. If possible chk it before buy ..


----------



## Cilus (Mar 17, 2012)

HD 6770 is the right choice. Gigabyte Superb 460W is basically a FSP SAGA II 400W PSU, renamed to 460W. Make sure that your overall config, including the Gfx card can be handled by the 400W PSU.


----------



## pravin_pran (Mar 17, 2012)

Cilus said:


> HD 6770 is the right choice. Gigabyte Superb 460W is basically a FSP SAGA II 400W PSU, renamed to 460W. Make sure that your overall config, including the Gfx card can be handled by the 400W PSU.



Thanks, i checked via psu calculator under 100% load my pc is gonna need 370w, so my psu is enough right????


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2012)

HD6770 can be handled by Gigabyte Superb 460W ( or FSP Saga II 400W).


----------



## nik911 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> HD7750 is sufficient for current monitor but if you can, go for HD7770. check prices here



Sam st smc the model number shows GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD but i checked at gigabyte website there is no GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD model
the 7750 version card is named GV-R775OC-1GI.
note again GV-R777OC-1GD is the name of gigabyte 7770 card , so which card is smc selling ?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2012)

maybe it is country specific.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2012)

nik911 said:


> Sam st smc the model number shows GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD but i checked at gigabyte website there is no GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD model
> the 7750 version card is named GV-R775OC-1GI.
> note again GV-R777OC-1GD is the name of gigabyte 7770 card , so which card is smc selling ?



most probably only a typo - on primeabgb it's mentioned as GV-R775OC-1GI


----------



## sghoshranipark (Mar 20, 2012)

Well in my consideration, both are good cards. If you go for 550Ti then you will get more Memory Bandwidth and Pixel Rate, whereas 6770 can be considered for better texel rate. If you have a weak PSU , then go for ATI HD6770. Though the power consumption rate difference is just 8 Watt. 

My preference would be GTX 550Ti


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

The power consumption difference between a 55TI and HD6770 is much more than 8w - it's actually 40-50W. Even a HD6790 consumes around ~30W less power than 550Ti and performs better


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2012)

sghoshranipark said:


> If you go for 550Ti then you will get more Memory Bandwidth and Pixel Rate, whereas 6770 can be considered for better texel rate.


These things don't matter. Only thing matters is what *frames per second* you get in each cards. Only this gives you the right idea. 

What's the point of having a huge surplus of memory bandwidth when the GPU isn't utilising it?

HD 6770 = GTX 550 Ti in performance at a much lower power consumption.

*media.bestofmicro.com/Q/I/284778/original/Avg%20Performance.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/R/B/284807/original/Power.png


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 21, 2012)

@pravin_pran please ask the seller for 2 days testing warranty.

^no need if you know the seller personally


----------

